# Curufin & Aredhel



## Confusticated (Aug 25, 2003)

Based on what Curufin knew when he encountered Eol, and considering that Aredhel had been in close friendship with the sons of Feanor, shouldn't Curufin have aided Aredhel by hindering Eol? Why didn't he?


See chapter 'Of Maeglin' if your memory needs refreshing.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, I just refreshed my memory, and it says that the guy couldn't kill him because of some crazy laws of the Eldar. I've never heard of them, but oh well.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 25, 2003)

We're talking about the same elf who shot at Luthien from behind.

But Curufin didn't have to kill Eol to aid Aredhel, he could have driven him off in the other direction or held him captive for a while.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 25, 2003)

I know which elf we're talking about. But then, I never was a fan of Luthien.  oh well. Got it. He could have driven him away or captured him. Whoops. Hm. How's about I just say that he was minding his own business? "Oh, I don't really like this Eol elf. I can't kill him. Darn. I'd rather be able to kill him than anything else. oh well. I have this crazy feeling that something bad will happen to him if he keeps going. I'll see how that pans out."  The book did mention that crazy feeling that he got.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 28, 2003)

> See chapter 'Of Maeglin' if your memory needs refreshing.



See the same chapter in HoME 11, for your answer.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 28, 2003)

What answer is that?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 28, 2003)

> Feanor, shouldn't Curufin have aided Aredhel by hindering Eol? Why didn't he



To this question.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 28, 2003)

Celegorm & Curufin weren't there when Maeglin & Aredhel went to visit - they never seemed to be there when their cousin came visiting if you recall - so therefore C & C didn't have any knowledge other than what their servants were told & what Eol told 'em.


----------

